# SSD defragmentiert, was tun?



## Narga (12. April 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass meine "Norton Internet Security" den Startdatenträger automatisch "optimiert". Als ich danach gesucht habe hieß es, dass Norton dabei den Datenträger defragmentiert.

Allerdings ist mein Startdatenträger eine SSD, und die wurde jetzt wahrscheinlich über ein halbes Jahr lang alle paar Tage automatisch defragmentiert, da es womöglich nicht zwischen SSD und HDD unterscheidet...

Ist das jetzt schlimm oder was muss ich befürchten?


----------



## Supeq (12. April 2012)

Durch das Defragmentieren verringert sich die Lebensdauer der SSD, da jede Speicherzelle nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Schreibzugriffen erlaubt. Heisst im Klartext, deine SSD wird schneller den Geist aufgeben als ohne Defragmentierung 

Aber es ist auch garnicht nötig, die SSD zu defragmentieren, da es für die SSD im Gegensatz zur HDD keinen Unterschied macht wie die Daten auf der Platte verteilt sind.


----------



## Research (12. April 2012)

Siehe Vorredner.

Automatisches Defragmentieren unbedingt abstellen. Eventuell bei Norton melden. (Bug)


----------



## Narga (12. April 2012)

Ja deaktiviert hab ich das natürlich gleich, nachdem ich das gemerkt hab. Dass man eine SSD nicht defragmentieren sollte gvehört natürlich zum Grundwissen 

Dann werd ich das mal bei Norton melden, sobald ich die Support-Adresse rausgefunden hab...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2012)

Wo hast du das deaktiviert, welche Einstellung ist das ?


----------



## Murxwitz (12. April 2012)

du könntest die bisherige Schreibleistung nachschauen, ich glaube crystaldiskinfo zeigt die an. Falls der dies wirklich getan hat hättest du halt einen erhöhten Verschleis.


----------



## hbf878 (12. April 2012)

eine speicherzelle einer ssd hält eigentlich mehrere tausend schreibzyklen aus. außerdem verteilt die ssd die schreibkommandos möglichst gleichmäßig über alle zellen. das häufige defragmentieren ist eine höhere beanspruchung, aber nicht der "tod" für die ssd. die speicherzellen der ssd sind einfach nur stärker abgenutzt. 
überprüf' doch mal die ssd mit einem ssd-diagnosetool.



Narga schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt schlimm oder was muss ich befürchten?


so richtig schlimm ist das eigentlich nicht. eine heutige ssd hält viel aus. btw: was ist das für eine ssd, und wie groß ist sie?

und noch was: hast du mal so einen defragmentierungsvorgang "live" mitbekommen? es könnte auch sein, dass norton die option für den startdatenträger aktiviert hat, dies aber ignoriert und die platte gar nicht defragmentiert, weil es erkannt hat, dass es sich um eine ssd handelt. ich bezweifle, dass die norton-programmieer so blöd sind und dass die ssd überhaupt defragmentiert wurde. wie gesagt, lass einfach mal ein ssd-diagnosetool laufen . 

befürchten musst du, dass deine ssd früher den geist aufgibt, aber ich denke nicht, dass sie so lange in benutzung bleiben wird. 


hbf


----------



## Narga (12. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Wo hast du das deaktiviert, welche Einstellung ist das ?


 
Einstellungen --> Allgemein --> Norton-Planer --> Leerlaufzeitoptimierer --> aus 

PS: Hab dich grad im Norton-Forum gesehen 


@HBF878 Das ist ne Crucial m4 64GB. Und live hab ich das glaub ich nie erlebt, das läuft nur im Hintergrund, wenn man mal afk ist, aber auf jeden Fall steht da im Bericht z.B. "11.4.2012: Optimiert".


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2012)

Danke für die Anleitung.
Ja ich habe mich gleich ins Norton Forum begeben, denn das interessiert mich jetzt schon genauer


----------



## Narga (12. April 2012)

Hab jetzt mal meine SSD mit CrystalDiskInfo überprüft. Der allgemeine Zustand ist bei 99%, also noch gut, aber die Verschleißregulierung ist nur noch bei 98.....


----------



## KonterSchock (12. April 2012)

hier gibts ein perfektes tool, von AS AS FreeSpaceCleaner - Download - CHIP Online

hier die besten SSD tools
Die besten Tools für Ihre SSD - 10 - Bilder - CHIP Online


----------



## Narga (12. April 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hier gibts ein perfektes tool, von AS AS FreeSpaceCleaner - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> hier die besten SSD tools
> Die besten Tools für Ihre SSD - 10 - Bilder - CHIP Online



Ähm... Das ist ein Tool um freien Speicher zu löschen, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun???


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2012)

Bei mir hat CrystalDiskInfo mir "Gut 100%" geschrieben, ich denke dass das an der SLC SSD liegt das da alles noch OK ist.


----------



## Dexter74 (12. April 2012)

Seit wann defragmentiert ein AV die Datenträger?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. April 2012)

Oh, das ist ja blöd! Ich habe mich schon gewundert warum meine M4 "nur" noch 98% aufweist obwohl ich kaum benche oder ständig größere Schreibvorgänge habe. Anhand von meinem Desktop Gadget für Festplatten habe ich schon öfters beobachten können, dass wenn Norten im Leerlauf scannt etc., sowohl beim Lesen als auch Schreiben Aktivität zu verzeichen ist. Somit sieht es für mich schon so aus, als würden bei Norton SSD's defragmentiert. Echt hohl sowas...

Danke jedenfalls für die nicht unwichtige Info!


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2012)

Zumindest scheinen die SSDs da allesamt keinen großen Schaden davongetragen zu haben - wenn eure Werte noch alle bei 98, 99% rumhängen... ich bin "schon" ohne Defragmentierung unter 90% - was aber daran liegt dass die SSD 3 Jahre alt ist und sich Richtung 10.000 Betriebsstunden bewegt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zumindest scheinen die SSDs da allesamt keinen großen Schaden davongetragen zu haben - wenn eure Werte noch alle bei 98, 99% rumhängen... ich bin "schon" ohne Defragmentierung unter 90% - was aber daran liegt dass die SSD 3 Jahre alt ist und sich Richtung 10.000 Betriebsstunden bewegt


 
Das nicht, aber ich hasse solche versteckten Winkeladvokatenprogramme. Wenn ich optimieren will kaufe ich ein entsprechendes Programm. Und wenn's gegen Viren sein soll, dann muss es auch nur _das_ können. Unverständlich dass die das noch nicht gerallt haben. Selbst TuneUp hat mit der 12er Version eine SSD Schutzfunktion drin.

Ich hoffe meine SSD hält auch ein paar Jahre. Momentan hat sie über 2400 Std. runter. Auch wenn 98% ok sind, sieht 100% natürlich trotzdem besser und beruhigender aus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine SSD hält auch ein paar Jahre. Momentan hat sie über 2400 Std. runter. Auch wenn 98% ok sind, sieht 100% natürlich trotzdem besser und beruhigender aus.


 
Da musste dir keine Gedanken machen - wenn du nicht GB-Weise Daten schreibst wie ein Wahnsinniger hält deine SSD gefühlt ewig. Ich meine ich bin bei rund 10% Verschleiß nach 3 Jahren (und mein Rechner läuft viel wie du siehst wenn ich nach 3 Jahren schon fast 10000h habe), und selbst bei der großen Nutzung (auch wenn recht wenig geschrieben wird) würde die SSD rechnerisch noch 27 weitere Jahre halten 
Bis dahin ist sie lange ersetzt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das genau interpretieren soll, bei Aktueller-Schlechtester-Grenzwert ?
Was sollte wo stehen ?
Links oben steht zwar "100% Gut", aber das reicht mir nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das genau interpretieren soll, bei Aktueller-Schlechtester-Grenzwert ?
> Was sollte wo stehen ?
> Links oben steht zwar "100% Gut", aber das reicht mir nicht.


 
Das sind normalerweise 3 SMART Werte eines Datenträgers:
Aktueller: Eben der momentan ausgelesene Wert
Schlechtester: Der schlechteste jemals ausgelesene Wert
Grenzwert: Der Wert, unter dem der Hersteller eine kritische Grenze für überschritten hält.

Bei der Angabe der "SSD-Gesundheit" ist der aktuelle wert quais immer auch der schlechteste, da der Wert ja kontinuierlich mit stegendem Verschleiß abnimmt, anders ists beispielsweise mit der Temperatur oder bei HDDs mit der SpinUpTime oder ähnlichem.

Die Interpretation ist ein wenig Auslegungssache. Eine Variante ist zum Beispiel, dass der SSD-Hersteller mitloggt wieviel Daten die SSD in ihrem Leben schon geschrieben hat. Dann gibts einen Wert wie viel sie in etwa schreiben kann bevor die Zellen am Ende sind. Wenn du dann einen Wert von 98% erhältst bedeutet das, dass du 2% der Schreibleistung die die SSD verträgt schon geschrieben hast.
Oft (grade bei HDDs) ist aber der Wert des Gesamtzustandes ein aus den anderen Werten der SMART Funktion (irgendwie) ermittelter Wert - er dient eigentlich nur dazu, grob abzuschätzen ob die Platte noch ok ist, schon verschlissen ist oder kurz vor dem Ende steht.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das sind aber auch nur Schätzwerte.
Du kannst eine HDD heute testen und mit der ist alles i.O. und Morgen fällt sie dir auseinander.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch nur Schätzwerte.
> Du kannst eine HDD heute testen und mit der ist alles i.O. und Morgen fällt sie dir auseinander.


 
Schätzwerte sind es nicht, es sind schon ausgelesene und gemessene Daten. Was du aber (richtig) meinst ist, dass dir auch ein 100%-Wert keine Garantie geben kann dass die Platte nicht in der nächsten Minute die Grätsche macht. Nur ist ein Ausfall bei einer 100% Platte_ statistisch weniger wahrscheinlich_ als bei einer 50% Platte. Sterben kann son Ding immer.


----------



## Narga (13. April 2012)

Norton Forum: mh0001 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch sicher neben der SSD auch noch herkömmliche Festplatten eingebaut oder?
> 
> Das  mit dem Leerlaufoptimierer ist wie mit der von Windows geplanten  Defragmentierung. Es ist immer eingeschaltet, jedoch wird die SSD dabei  einfach übergangen und nur die herkömmlichen Platten werden  defragmentiert.
> 
> ...




*Das scheint nicht zu stimmen!!!* Der Beweis (C ist SSD):

http://imghost.me/images/uWJHV.jpg


@Triceratops: Hast du bei dir auch mal nachgeschaut? Würde gern wissen ob bei dir auch n Datum dransteht oder nicht.


----------

